# ABT's With a New Twist (to me, anyway!)



## adiochiro3 (Nov 21, 2010)

I am my mother's son -- I cook and create with whatever is at hand.  I decided to throw on a few ABT's while smoking a turkey to day for our church TG dinner.  (A little something to tie me over until the main event, if you know what I mean!! ;-).

I mixed up a little filler out of some pork sausage, cream cheese, parmesean, and Italian bread crumbs.  Pretty standard -- and a bit boring.  So I poked around the fridge for inspiration when I realized that I had just drained a can of pineapple for the juice to make a marinade for some sturgeon.  I diced the pineapple and mixed it in with everything else, and then set a strip over the top.








These puppies were fantastic!  The sweet pineapple against the jalapeno heat was too tasty!  Just add bacon next time (I got lazy after prepping the turkey) and these will be be off the hook!!!


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 21, 2010)

That does sound good!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 21, 2010)

Now those look awesome and I have to do some Abt's for the folks up here in Staten Island for the great southern smoke out. Theses could be just what I'm looking for too. Theses folks haven't had a smoked or fried turkey either. Now I'm doing alittle of this and a little of that for this what they call a house concert. Theres about 5-6 folks singers and musicians coming to this for our listening please. Now the food is up to me. So thanks for the idea andI will use it and give you the honors also.


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 21, 2010)

Thats the wonderful thing about ABT's you can make them soo many different ways and they are always great.


----------



## rdknb (Nov 21, 2010)

Great idea I will have to try that


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice twist. Sweet heat!!


----------



## rp ribking (Nov 21, 2010)

I'll tell ya, I have a soft spot for any jap abt's, they are my favorite to look at and read about. 

Pineapple is an awesome twist, I guess I am making those next weekend. Looks really great.

Adio, Next time you do something like this with abt's post it before the weekend, like on Wednesday so I have time to prepare.

Thanks


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 21, 2010)

What a great idea - those look amazing!   I was thinking about doing some pineapple rumaki's, but these are WAY better!!


----------



## flash (Nov 21, 2010)

We have a Pineapple Salsa we get from Hillside Orchard that does the Heat & Sweet

Very Good.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2010)

They look great, but I'm straining my eyes, trying to find the Bacon. 

Then I read your last sentence!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## adiochiro3 (Nov 21, 2010)

rp RibKing said:


> I'll tell ya, I have a soft spot for any jap abt's, they are my favorite to look at and read about.
> 
> Pineapple is an awesome twist, I guess I am making those next weekend. Looks really great.
> 
> ...


_*I*_ didn't even know I was doing it until the very last second!  LOL!  Just inspiration and a desire to squeeze the most out of my smoke.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Nov 21, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> They look great, but I'm straining my eyes, trying to find the Bacon.
> 
> Then I read your last sentence!
> 
> ...


I know, I know, Bear.  Mea Culpa (or is that "Mea Porka"?)


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Nov 21, 2010)

Pineapple is a great idea. Thanks for the inspiration


----------

